
Waymo begins testing its autonomous cars in Atlanta - spacemanspiffy
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/22/waymo-testing-autonomous-cars-atlanta/
======
tonyquart
Talking about this new tech is always interesting. I think the automakers and
law makers should seriously think about the regulation regarding these
autopilot cars. I just read an article that talks a little about this at
[https://www.lemberglaw.com/self-driving-autonomous-car-
accid...](https://www.lemberglaw.com/self-driving-autonomous-car-accident-
injury-lawyers-attorneys/). Hope there will be more discussions about this in
the future.

